# Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)



## MuggaBadscher (28. April 2007)

Hi!
ich geh in den pfingstferien mit meiner family nach Kanada und  will dort natürlich auch angeln gehn!
nur ist jetzt die frage auf was ich angeln will/ auf was ich angeln darf...
hab mir da so was wie lachs und barsch vorgestellt...
wie sieht es dort mit angelerlaubnis etc. aus?
Hab die Suche im Board auch schon richtig durchgeplüggt aber nix verwertbares gefunden... kann aber auch sein das ich blind bin #h
danke im vorraus für die antworten!

Marx


----------



## Reisender (28. April 2007)

*AW: Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)*

Pn mal ihn an :::

Karstein 

Der hat erfahrung.....und es werden sich noch andere melden .....#h


----------



## Pinn (28. April 2007)

*AW: Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)*

Hi Marx,

das Fischereirecht in BC/Kanada ist etwas "umfangreicher" geregelt. Generell gibt es zwei Basic Licences in BC: Für Tidal Waters und für Freshwater. Die Preise der Lizenzen richten sich nach danach, ob Du in BC, in Kanada oder im Ausland lebst. Zum Lachsfang auf See benötigt man noch zusätzlich spezielle Erlaubnisscheine, wenn mich nicht irre.

Ich war bisher "nur" am Freshwater. Als "non resident Alien" habe ich für die Freshwater-Licence $80,- (Jahresschein 2005-2006) bezahlt. Die schließt die Erlaubnis für den Lachsfang ein. Für Steelheads muss noch eine zusätzliche Lizenz erworben werden, ebenso für ausgewiesene Salmonidengewässer der "Class 1" und "Class 2". Das sind Gewässer, die teilweise nur mit der Fliege befischt werden dürfen und wo neben Steehead/Rainbow auch andere Forellenarten vorkommen.

Fast jeder Fluß hat eigene  Bestimmungen, was  Schonzeiten, Mindest- bzw. Zwischengrößen und erlaubte Entnahmeanzahl betrifft. Da sollte man sich  genauestens informieren, um ärgerliche und teure Konflikte mit den Rangern und anderen Gesetzeshütern zu vermeiden.

Naturköder sind generell verboten, und gefischt werden darf an Flüssen nur mit Barbless Hooks (Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken). Ich habe mir sagen lassen, das wird von den Rangern gerne kontrolliert, indem ein Stück Wollfaden über die innere Hakenspitze gezogen wird.  Auch an angedrückten  Widerhaken bleiben oft Flusen hängen, was dann schlecht wäre...

Ob und welche Pazifik-Lachse steigen, hängt vom der Jahreszeit und dem jeweiligen Flußsystem ab. Auf jeden Fall ist Vancouver Island eine Trauminsel, nicht nur anglerisch! Wer einmal da war, den zieht es immer wieder dahin. Eine Whale-Watching-Tour  ist unbedingt empfehlenswert! Je nachdem wo Du bist, würde ich auch mal den Besuch einer Hatcherie in Betracht ziehen. Das sind Stationen, wo aufsteigende laichbereite Lachse entnommen und vermehrt werden.

Weitere Infos z.Bsp. hier:
http://www.vancouverislandabound.com/strikezones.htm
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/licences/

An Angelgerät würde ich nicht zuviel mitnehmen und insbesondere nur kurzgeteilte Ruten, um Sperrgutzuschläge für den Flieger zu vermeiden. ME reicht eine Spinnrute bis 60g bzw. eine Fliegenrute #8-10 und eventuell eine Bootsrute aus, wenn Du auf See fischen willst.

Die Kunstköder würde ich am Ort erwerben und vor allem vorher schauen, wie die Einheimischen angeln. In den Flüssen und Seen wird fast auschließlich auf Lachse und die anderen Salmoniden gefischt. Eine Wathose ist empfehlenswert, um näher an die Fische ranzukommen. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MuggaBadscher (30. April 2007)

*AW: Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)*

hi!
danke für die antworten!
wenn ich mir jetzt die karte für das "freshwater" kauf brauch ich dann auch noch ne karte für die jeweiligen gewässer die ich beangel?
Das mit der Fliegenrute und Wathose usw müsste klappen...

Christian


----------



## Pinn (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> wenn ich mir jetzt die karte für das "freshwater" kauf brauch ich dann auch noch ne karte für die jeweiligen gewässer die ich beangel?
> Das mit der Fliegenrute und Wathose usw müsste klappen...



 Hi Christian,

  zusätzlich zur Freshwater Licence sind für manche Fischarten (Steelheads) und einige Gewässer (Class 1 und Class 2) weitere Lizenzen erforderlich. Es gibt auch Gewässer, wo Steelheads immer zurückgesetzt werden müssen (C&R). Du musst dich vor Ort erkundigen, welche Bestimmungen gelten, da das von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist. An vielen Gewässern reicht jedoch die Freshwater Licence (auch „Non-tidal Angling Licence“ genannt).
    Ich kenne Somass River mit Stamp River und den Campbell River, beides gute Lachsflüsse, wo man mit der Freshwater Licence auskommt.

  Vergess die Spinnrute nicht. Da wird auch viel mit der Lachsfliege an der Spinnrute gefischt.

  Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir schöne Chinooks und Steelheads an der Angel! 			
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Gruß, Werner


----------



## MuggaBadscher (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> zusätzlich zur Freshwater Licence sind für manche Fischarten (Steelheads) und einige Gewässer (Class 1 und Class 2) weitere Lizenzen erforderlich. Es gibt auch Gewässer, wo Steelheads immer zurückgesetzt werden müssen (C&R). Du musst dich vor Ort erkundigen, welche Bestimmungen gelten, da das von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist. An vielen Gewässern reicht jedoch die Freshwater Licence (auch „Non-tidal Angling Licence“ genannt).
> Ich kenne Somass River mit Stamp River und den Campbell River, beides gute Lachsflüsse, wo man mit der Freshwater Licence auskommt.
> ...


Noch mal danke für die antwort!
ich denk ich werd mir dann die lizenz kaufen...
wenn ich was fang schreib ich natürlich ein bericht #6


----------



## MuggaBadscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)*

so morgen gehts endlich los und ich hoff das ich n paar fänge melden kann|bla::g|wavey:#

Marx


----------



## Kübel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)*

Weidmannsheil und Petril Heil, der Hase macht den Förster geil


----------



## Dart (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Urlaub auf Vancouver Island (Kanada)*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> so morgen gehts endlich los und ich hoff das ich n paar fänge melden kann|bla::g|wavey:#
> 
> Marx


Da wünsch ich dir nen megagoilen Urlaub, und freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht mit schnieken Bildern:m
Gruss Reiner#h


----------

